# New Member with ailing '62 Ford 641 Workmaster



## DreamRyder1963 (Dec 24, 2011)

We have had this Workmaster for 5-6 years and a year or so ago it developed a clutch problem. I am trying to gauge how difficult and how much it would be to replace the clutch and pressure plate. I know that the tractor has to be spilt apart but from there I have no idea. I am fairly compentent with vehicles. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd recommend picking up an *I&T manual* for your tractor and reading up on splitting it. From the pics I found of the tractor, its not very large, so splitting it shouldn't be too difficult. You'll need a stand to support the transmission/bell housing of the tractor and some means to support the engine side that allows you to slide it away from the transmission. When I did my 574, I welded up a couple plates that bolted to the mounting bosses on the sides of the tractor and had an implement jack attached to each one. That allowed me to support the transmission end while also allowing easy adjustment up and down for realignment later on. For the engine side, I wedged wood blocks between the front axle and the frame of the tractor to keep the axle solid (don't want the engine side to tip due to the pivot on the front axle). I then slid my engine hoist between the front tires and over the engine of the tractor (all hood panels are removed). I attached a load leveler to the engine, then hooked that to the engine hoist and jacked it until it was just under a little tension. I then disconnected all wires, cables, etc between the two halves, and removed the bolts holding the bell housing to the engine. With everything supported and double checked, I then slid the two halves apart. Once I had it far enough apart, I set up two jack stands on either side of the rear of the engine and mounted a heavy wood block between them. That allowed me to rest the engine on them and not support that end with the engine hoist for safety. I'd be careful about lifting the engine too high, as it may tip forward onto the grill if it is raised past a certain balance point. It pays to have a couple able bodied helpers around to muscle the thing around and to have help in case of emergency.

Once you have it apart, you will have to disassemble the clutch mechanisms per the shop manual as I don't know what Ford used in that tractor (I'm sort of an IH guy myself). Generally, it just involves unbolting the pressure plate assy from the flywheel, just like a clutch in a car or truck. If you do replace the clutch and pressure plate, it may not hurt to get the flywheel machined if it looks worn at all. I'd take it to a tractor shop as they might know better what the specs on that flywheel are. You can only machine it so far before it is out of spec and no longer usable. A New Holland dealer should be able to look up that info (Ford used to own New Holland, NH bought out the company and supports the older Ford stuff). I hope this helps you, but as always read up on the procedure before you start, and have a shop manual handy for any snags you run into. Stay safe in the shop, and don't hurt yourself. Working around a split tractor can be dangerous, so take extra precautions. I don't know your level of mechanical expertise, so I don't know how much you know about working on this stuff or shop safety in general. Stay safe and have a Merry Christmas! 


PS- From what I read up on that tractor, its part of the 601 series line, so that manual I linked to should be the one for your tractor. More info here: http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/3/234-ford-641.html


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

First thing you need to get is a shop manual. It will detail what you need to do. Messick's should have shop manuals, and ebay usually has a good selection. 

Splitting a tractor is a bit intimidating, but it's not all that difficult. Best done on concrete or level ground. One thing to remember is that the front axle must be blocked with wedges so it does not flop to one side when it pulls clear of the transmission. Also, chock the front wheels tightly so they cannot move in either direction (due to worn pivot pin/radius rod disconnection). 

In addition to clutch replacement, you'll want to replace the throwout bearing, pilot bearing and also consider replacing the rear main engine seal and transmission shaft seals, especially if they're leaking.


----------



## DreamRyder1963 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank You, for your advice. I will start with a shop manual and go from there. Are there any vendors that are prefered for obtaining the parts?


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

DreamRyder, You have got some good info. from the first two replys. I have split and replaced clutches on several ford tractors, my last was a 641 this past summer. Remember block the front end of the tractor and roll the back when splitting. You can get a clutch kit from any Ford New Holland dealer for around $150.00, this includes the Clutch, pressure plate, throw out bearing, pilot bearing, and the plastic clutch allignment tool. Good luck...............


----------

